# Mediterranean Tortoises Breeding and climate?



## Lilithlee (Jul 18, 2012)

I"ve been reading about breeding half 'cause I"m curious and half 'cause I may try it. It's a more curious vs may.

What Mediterranean Tortoises do you think would be a good first time breeder, with a climate like Virginia. I already have a russian but they kinda hard to breed but fun to have. 

Info on Viginia climate. Hot summer with medium humidity, Fall is more colder night vs days. Winter is fickly but for the most part we have some type of snow. This spring is spring.


----------



## wellington (Jul 18, 2012)

Can't help ya, but will give you a bump to see if someone can


----------



## CactusVinnie (Jul 19, 2012)

Virginia, medium humidity ? I would say high humidity... What is then about Bucharest? Desert? Or worse... Samarkand, Uzbekistan??

For your climate, the best suited will be Eastern Hermanni, *T. h. boettgeri*. Too wet in winter to let them outdoors, so hibernate in improved conditions, but from April to November, no problems outdoors. They are adapted to miserable conditions that occur in the Balkans: weeks on end of rain and cold, without developing respiratori infections. They may even suffer in too hot and dry conditions for too long time!
Perfect for you.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with Fabian. An eastern hermann is the way to go based on your location. My easterns can take more humidity than any other testudo of mine. If you do want to hibernate your torts then I would bring them inside as well.


----------



## Blastoise (Jul 19, 2012)

I think you could breed russians there if you wanted. I'm gonna try and do it indoors according to an article I read in the latest issue of Reptile magazine. This thread http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Russian-breeding-update#axzz218XtOGd6 is another example of successful indoor russian breeding.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 20, 2012)

Lilithlee said:


> I"ve been reading about breeding half 'cause I"m curious and half 'cause I may try it. It's a more curious vs may.
> 
> What Mediterranean Tortoises do you think would be a good first time breeder, with a climate like Virginia. I already have a russian but they kinda hard to breed but fun to have.
> 
> Info on Viginia climate. Hot summer with medium humidity, Fall is more colder night vs days. Winter is fickly but for the most part we have some type of snow. This spring is spring.



Eastern Hermann's, Dalmatian Hermann's, Marginateds, Ibera Greeks would all do well where you live. I live much farther north with shorter summers, not as warm overall, considerably cold nights in the spring, summer and fall, up and down humidity and much longer, colder winters.
I have been successfully keeping and breeding Testudo species in this climate for three decades. All of the above species thrive here and reproduce annually. Of the above listed the one with the best overall personality and adaptability is the Eastern Hermann's.


----------

